# Are you left handed?



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

i was looking through the interwebs and found some "facts" about left handers :sus

some "facts" that stood out or i have heard more than ones


Live on average 9 years less than right handed people
about 15% of the world population are let handed
left hander's more likely to have mental illness [ADD,schizophrenia,autism]
more likely to be an alcoholic
Lawrence University in New York found that there were more left-handed people with IQs over 140 than right-handed people
reach puberty 4-6 months after right handers
better at sports witch involve one on one combat!
all left hander's hate spiral notebooks!!
when i was little i remember a lady telling me that i was going to hell for being left handed. that had stuck with me for the longest lol


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

*Raises left hand*


----------



## Ably (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes but I've tried to switch


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

My left hand is useless.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

No, I'm right handed.

It's not just sports that involve one-on-one combat that left-handed people have an advantage at. In baseball, a left-handed relief pitcher is an essential part of any roster because of the advantage they have against lefty hitters. Even a lefty with average talent can have a long career just being brought in against lefty hitters late in games.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Left-handed_specialist


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm not a pure lefty, I'm not a pure righty. I write with my right hand and do a lot of other things with my left hand. When I was in fencing, I was a left hander. I throw and catch with my left hand. I am a lefty batter. I use right handed scissors. 

Basically anything fine art related I'm a righty. Anything sports related, I'm a lefty.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Im sorry but more likely to be alcoholic bull****
Do you really believe everything you read
I unfortunatly have encoutered lot of alcoholics all right handed.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

MiMiK said:


> when i was little i remember a lady telling me that i was going to hell for being left handed. that had stuck with me for the longest lol


she should really get that stick that's stuck up her *** removed. :roll

Nope Right handed but I can use my left hand for a few things just not using the computer mouse or writing.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I use my left hand when my right hand is busy. So simple things like talking on the phone, or using a calculator when I'm writing.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Nope. I do this weird thing though where I will cross my arms over when I'm playing a game on my laptop so my right hand will control the left side of the keyboard and my left hand will control the right side.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

yep. left handed but i use the spoon with my right hand. bc i wasn't aloud to eat with my left hand.


----------



## BeTrueToYourself (Dec 26, 2009)

I am left handed and get called scum at muay thai because of it.. I think I am the only southpaw 8) lol.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes. Apparently mental illness is more common because left-handers have brain functions spread over both hemispheres instead of residing in just one.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

*What's causing the brain disorders?*

The connection between handedness and neural function may have something to do with how a person is wired. Thanks to a concept called "brain lateralization," a person's brain typically has a dominant hemisphere, says Wang. Each hemisphere "performs primarily separate, specialized functions." Language processing, for instance, mainly takes place in the left hemisphere, which is typically dominant in right-handers.

Recent studies suggest that "30 percent of lefties appear to exhibit a right-dominant or distributed pattern" in the brain, a cross-wiring which may make them "more prone to impaired learning or functioning, and at greater risk for brain disorders."


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

*awesome left-handed people
*

Sarah Jessica Parker, Randy Fenoli from Say Yes to the Dress, Barack Obama, *Joan of Arc*, *Queen Victoria of England*, *Julius Caesar*, Charlemagne, Henry Ford, Helen Keller, Jay Leno, Matt Groening cartoonist of the Simpsons, Lewis Carroll, H.G. Wells, Jimi Hendrix, Paul McCartney, *Leonardo Da Vinci*, Tom Cruise, Charlie Chaplin, Jim Henson, Greta Garbo, Nicole Kidman, Howie Mandel, Marilyn Monroe, Ron Perlman, Oprah Winfrey and more


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm a lefty


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I only write and use a fork with my left hand, for _almost_ everything else I use my right hand. It's kinda weird actually, It was never learnt or anything. It just feels natural that way.

I believe it's called cross dominance, unlike ambidexterity. (were you favour both hands equally) Voted that anyway since it's close enough.


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

Disarray said:


> I only write and use a fork with my left hand, for _almost_ everything else I use my right hand. It's kinda weird actually, It was never learnt or anything. It just feels natural that way.
> 
> I believe it's called cross dominance, unlike ambidexterity. (were you favour both hands equally) Voted that anyway since it's close enough.


Cool, I'm exactly like you lol. My right arm is stronger than my left one though, probably because I use it for most sports.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

forex said:


> *awesome left-handed people
> *
> 
> Sarah Jessica Parker, Randy Fenoli from Say Yes to the Dress, Barack Obama, *Joan of Arc*, *Queen Victoria of England*, *Julius Caesar*, Charlemagne, Henry Ford, Helen Keller, Jay Leno, Matt Groening cartoonist of the Simpsons, Lewis Carroll, H.G. Wells, Jimi Hendrix, Paul McCartney, *Leonardo Da Vinci*, Tom Cruise, Charlie Chaplin, Jim Henson, Greta Garbo, Nicole Kidman, Howie Mandel, Marilyn Monroe, Ron Perlman, Oprah Winfrey, foe and more


the guy after Oprah is definitely awesome.


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

Left-handed people are in their right minds. . Literally, as we are controlled by the right sides of our brains. This is why lefties tend to be more creative and artistic. Right handed people are left-brain dominant.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nope. Righty for me.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It's hard living in a world designed for right-handed people. I think that helps left-handed people to be more adaptable and creative, but also more accident prone.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

righty is always right!lol


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

No. But according to my father as a child I use to always use my left when eating and picking up/doing things. He said he told me to start using my right hand because he didn't want me to be a leftie. And now I am right handed.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

When I first starting writing I used my left hand, but my mother thought it'd be best if I wrote with my right and so here I am today, right handed. The left handed facts are awesome though.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Based on what my mom tells me, I used to be left handed, until my mom beat me out of this "bad habit"


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

Yep, I'm the devil.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nope. Right handed. I'm useless with my left~


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm solely right handed for holding a pencil, but everything else I can pretty much do with either hand. Catch a football, use chopsticks, fap....


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

I am left handed lmao


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

lefties are the besties!


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

every left handed person here is fresh as hell


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I write with my left hand, but I think overall I do more things righty than lefty.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I think we all really know that lefties are aliens. They have been analysing us for centuries, copying our ways, only because have been viewing us on a screen on their home planet they got their sides mixed up. The only way to defeat them is with more spiral notebooks.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm right handed, but over the years I've "trained" myself to use my left hand for many things. I can actually write with my left hand nearly as well as I can with my right.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow. Six people are ambidexterity personified.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm a lefty. My right hand/arm/leg is pretty unco, everything I use is with the left side except for my computer mouse which I'm much more comfortable using the right hand for that since I've learnt to use it for that.


----------



## manroger4 (Mar 14, 2013)

It seems that most people are not solely right-handed, or solely left-handed. Depending on the task they may switch their dominant hand without even knowing. You may only ever write with your left hand, but which hand do you use to unscrew a jar, pick up a mug or sharpen a pencil? We are all ambidextrous to a certain degree.

In the past it has been suggested that left-handed people are more accident-prone. This now seems unlikely and psychologists think the classification of handedness was to blame. It seems that people had been classified as either right-handed, or left-handed - there was no category for people who used both hands. All these mixed-handers were lumped together with the left-handers.

This study aimed to tease out the three groups - left-handers, right-handers and mixed-handers to see whether mixed-handers are more accident-prone.
Travel agent Vietnam-Vietnam trips from hanoi-Phoenix cruiser Halong bay


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

yes


----------

